# An overcast day at the local bike park...



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2016)

Shot an event at the local bike park this afternoon.  The event was a lot of fun, but the conditions were friggin' awful. Bright overcast, horrible backgrounds and people everywhere I didn't want them.  I was hoping hoping for more older riders, but the majority were in the 10 and under category.  All in all, just another day at the office.  I did get a few that I'm not completely dis-satisfied with.  As always, thoughts, comments and critique greatly appreciated.


1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 18, 2016)

At least none of them threw coffee on you.

Loving #3!  I really like the air-time on #4 & #5.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 19, 2016)

I like 3 it reminds me of pictures of myself when I was small


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 19, 2016)

Not to bad. The lighting looks like it helped keeping the shadows off the kids faces


----------



## baturn (Jun 19, 2016)

#3 of course. You caught some great action and facial expressions.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2016)

snowbear said:


> At least none of them threw coffee on you.
> 
> Loving #3!  I really like the air-time on #4 & #5.


Ouch!   Yeah...  although there was a close call with the ketchup at the hot dog cart! 
What about poor #7, he's got at least a 1/2" of air... 



EIngerson said:


> Nice!


Thanks! 



BananaRepublic said:


> I like 3 it reminds me of pictures of myself when I was small


Cool!  



MSnowy said:


> Not to bad. The lighting looks like it helped keeping the shadows off the kids faces


Actually that was mostly Lightroom!



baturn said:


> #3 of course. You caught some great action and facial expressions.


Thanks Brian!  #3 is my favorite as well.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> What about poor #7, he's got at least a 1/2" of air...



And I don't think he is going to land!!!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > What about poor #7, he's got at least a 1/2" of air...
> ...


The laws of physics state that whatever goes up, must come down.  They say nothing about doing it gracefully.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice set John, I think #2&3 are my favorites. Looks like it was a fun day out.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 20, 2016)

I love anything involving riding a bike, so these are great to me! 
You should go to your local BMX track ( www.victoriabmx.com ) you will get some great shots on a race day. If you talk with the people in charge, they will most likely let you shoot from between lanes.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm partial to the second one - got to love a cute kid who takes his safety gear seriously!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Nice set John, I think #2&3 are my favorites. Looks like it was a fun day out.


Thanks Ron, yeah, it was, other than the sucky light.


FITBMX said:


> I love anything involving riding a bike, so these are great to me!
> You should go to your local BMX track ( www.victoriabmx.com ) you will get some great shots on a race day. If you talk with the people in charge, they will most likely let you shoot from between lanes.


Thanks.  Have to have a look... I didn't even know that track was there!


SquarePeg said:


> I'm partial to the second one - got to love a cute kid who takes his safety gear seriously!


For sure!


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 20, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I'm partial to the second one - got to love a cute kid who takes his safety gear seriously!



I have been riding freestyle BMX most of my life. I was the only kid at the skatepark that wore pads, and I still do, even though I am now 28. I have had a LOT of injuries, the worst being shattering three teeth and knocking myself out cold.  But I haven't been to the hospital  yet, and that is do to always wearing pads and a helmet!


----------

